# [SOLVED][ATKBD.C] Unknown key pressed w dmesgu

## Belliash

```
atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e014 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x94 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e014 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x94 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e014 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x94 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e014 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x94 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e014 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x94 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e014 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x94 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e014 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x94 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e014 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x94 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e014 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

Takie cos otrzymuje w dmesgu ^.

Ale po kolei:

Startuje system -> dmesg czysty

Odpalam Xy -> dmesg czysty

Sciemniam matryce -> nadal czysto

Wykrozystuje przyciski na konsoli dotykowej aby puscic muze -> pusto

Dotykam miejsca w ktorym podswietla sie przycisk do wysuniecia plyty -> w dmesgu pojawia sie takie cos...

Takich przyciskow mam kilka.... (Bass Up/Up, Treble Up/Down, MediaSmart, Eject, ...) Te przyciski nie dzialaja, nie da sie ich zaprogramowac w Xach a po ich wcisnieciu w logach pojawia sie wlasnie takie cudenko... Uruchomilem Sabayona 4.2... nie wiem czy te przyciski w nim dzialaja, ale po wcisnieciu ich, nie ma tego komunikatu w demsgu... Chcialbym osiagnac chociaz tyle... Bo zawsze mozna przez przypadek wcisnac a potem takie logi juz sie nie przegladaja zbyt milo...

Takze z gory dziekuje za sugestie co zmienic (pewnie w kernelu), aby sie to juz wiecej nie pokazywalo  :Wink: 

kernel .config: http://wklej.org/id/128461/

dmesg: http://wklej.org/id/128462/

lspci: http://wklej.org/id/128463/

lsusb: http://wklej.org/id/128464/

dokladniejszy lsusb: http://wklej.org/id/128465/

lsmod: http://wklej.org/id/128466/

P.S. konfig kernela zmienil sie o tyle, o ile dobudowalem obsluge czytnika  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

Skoro nie uraczyłeś nas informacją jakiego masz tego laptopa (prawdopodobnie aby pobudzić naszą wyobraźnię po całym dniu pracy), to będę zmuszony strzelać...

Używasz HAL-a? Może brakuje Ci pewnych reguł? Wybierz sobie tą która pasuje do Tobie jedynie znanego modelu komputera...

----------

## Belliash

Przysiagl bym ze wspominalem o tym w jakim watku ale nie wazne... oczywiscie masz racje, ze powinienem byl to napisac...

Ten laptop to HP HDX18-1190EW

----------

## dziadu

Wiem że chyba gdzieś tam wspominałeś ale chyba nie myślisz że przekopywałbym się przez wątki na forum by to znaleźć.

Dalej zgadując, że ten dmesg co podałeś dotyczy się wciskania klawidza od DVD (co zasugerowałeś ale nie jest do końca jasne), oraz zaglądając do pliku 

```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/30-keymap-hp.fdi
```

 znalazłem coś takiego: 

```
<append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">e00e:dvd</append>      <!-- dvd -->
```

Jesli przyjmiemy, że decymalne 14 jest równe hexagonalnemu e (a tak zaprawdę jest) to może się okazać wystarczające przekopiowanie wyżej wspomnianego pliku do 

```
/etc/hal/fdi
```

 oraz zrestartowanie hal-a.

----------

## Belliash

Nie jest to DVD... Konsola dotykowa - kalwisze multimedialne - jak na zwyklej klawiaturze - takie dodatkowe....

Wiekszosc z nich dziala... czesc nie i jak je wlasnie dotkne to w dmesgu pojawiaja sie takie smieci...

skopiowanie tego pliku i reset hala nic nie dal...

http://www.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/9976-img8204s.jpg

jak na tym zdjeciu... liczac od lewej: 1, 6, 11 i 12 - te klawisze po dotknieciu generuja taki blad.... nie zalezy mi na tym by dzialaly bo sa mi nie potrzebne....  tak sie zlozylo ze to co powinny dzialac, to dzialaja  :Razz:  Poprostu chcialbym uciszyc dmesga ;P Bo te smieci nie sam mi tam potrzebne a tylko utrudniaja czytanie logow...

P.S. dziadu widze tez masz dzis zly dzien, bo jakis podirytowany sie wydajesz  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

Wczoraj spałem 3 godziny, dzisiaj 4 godziny. Jeśli uda mi się tej nocy przespać przynajmniej 4 to jutro będę tryskał dobrym humorem. Inaczej... trzymaj się daleko ode mnie z pytaniami  :Razz: 

Zdjęcie niewyraźne - nic nie widać... co to są za funkcje 1, 6, 11, 12...?

Co do hala... zauważyłem, że czasem nie wystarczy sam restart ale też przydałoby się całego kompa zrestartować (albo zrobić coś o czym nie wiem).

Masz też opcję: spróbuj stworzyć własny plik dummy.fdi (czy jakkolwiek go nazwiesz) który będzie bazował na tym co wcześniej skopiowałeś i stwórz jakieś fałszywe reguły żeby tylko przechwytywać klawisze i nic się z nimi więcej nie działo.

PS Ja to chyba frajer jestem jednak. Nie dość, że ciągnę gościa za język żeby mu pomóc, a mógłbym w tym czasie np... spać, to ten jeszcze czuje dyskomfort z tego powodu że trochę brutalnie się z nim obszedłem... chyba muszę nad asertywnością popracować...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Belliash

1 - MediaSmart - pod Vista otwiera mi HP MediaSmart - takie centrum multimedialne

6 - Eject - pod Vista otwiera sie naped

10 - przelacza miedzy bass i treble

11 -> zmniejsza

12 -> zwieksza

11 i 12 w zaleznosci od tego co ustawiasz w 10... albo basy albo soprany...

Z tym halem to ciezka sprawa - zawsze same problemy....

i P.S. dziadu nie traktuj wszystkiego tak powaznie  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

Wprowadziłem Cię w błąd, plik z regułami powinieneś skopiować do:

```
/etc/hal/fdi/information
```

Nie wiem czy to coś pomoże.

----------

## Belliash

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Wprowadziłem Cię w błąd, plik z regułami powinieneś skopiować do:
> 
> ```
> /etc/hal/fdi/information
> ```
> ...

 

Jestem Ci winien przeprosiny... zapomnialem wspomniec ze wlasnie tam go umiescilem....

----------

## dziadu

No już nie przeginaj pały  :Razz: 

Czy program showkey (z 'sys-apps/kbd') pokazuje coś ciekawego gdy wciskasz te przyciski-duchy?

----------

## Belliash

Nie... ale nawet jak wcisne przycisk play ktory dziala i do ktorego mam przypisana akcje, a po ktorego wcisnieciu w dmesgu nic nie ma, to showkey i tak nic nie pokazuje... zupelnie jakbym go nie wcisnal.... z ta roznica ze muza zazczyna grac...

----------

## SlashBeast

Sam uzywam actkbd i mialem 'przyciski duchy' i bym mogl uzywac klawiszy z tzw. hp quickpanelu (nad klawiatura) musialem zmapowac je (w conf.d/local)

```
setkeycodes e059 128

setkeycodes e078 129

setkeycodes e008 130
```

Z jakiegos artu na gentoo-wiki odnosnie hp to mam i dziala. actkbd nasluchuje na eventach evdeva, wiec raczej hal nie ma tutaj co robic czy tez Xy, klawisze uzyte w actkbd dzialaja wszedzie, nawet w pelnoekranowych grach opengl.

----------

## Belliash

i /usr/src/linux/include/linux/input.h wymiata  :Wink: 

Dzieki SlashBeast  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Tutaj o atkbd a ja przeczytalem actkbd, ale chyba pomoglo.  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

Tak wlasnie.... pomoglo  :Wink: 

Dzieki!

----------

